# Suspended cymbal stand



## Terrence07

Hey guys,

New to the forum, I work at a music store and I have a customer who's adamant that i get him a specific style of suspended cymbal stand. I've exhausted all of my resources so i thought I'd see if you guys can help me out.

I'll attach a photo of the stand he wants, if you guys could please tell me who makes it or a model, anything would be great.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Taggart

See https://www.musicimc.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=10201 - out of stock.

It's flagged as a Yamaha Suspended Cymbal Holder Double Braced w/PS-930 Base. That may give you something to go on.


----------

